# 14 lb. turkey



## beretta92_fs2003

I am going to smoke a 14lb. turkey for christmas and I was wondering about how long it would take? I know you dont smoke by time its temp I just wanted to get a rough idea. Any help would be great. Thanks Guys. Happy Holidays.


----------



## rp ribking

Beretta, take a look at the time and temp page on the 1st screen you come to before the forums (on the left side of the page).Butt I think around 160*.

Good luck and a Merry X-mas


----------



## aucivil

No expert but I smoked an 18 pounder for thanksgiving at temp between 310-350 and I think it took around 20 min per pound


----------



## stilldoggy

Do the same today.  I use a Cabela's Smokehouse Pro 100.  I have done some research and I guess the standard at 250, which in cold weather is a little hard to maintain, is about 25-30 minutes per pound.   I use a Taylor temp probe and mount it on the outside of the smoker.  So if my target time is around 5:00 pm I will get in the smoker around 9:00 am just to be safe.  MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## sprky

I do 18+ pound turkeys all the time and it takes me between 6 and 8 hours. My temps usually run between 250 and 275. As I am writing this I have 2 in the new smoker I got for Christmas from the family.  They weigh 18 and 20 pounds, and I'm fighting the cold and wind trying to get them done. Got a wind break up made from insulated duct work and the temps are only running around 235 + - , so its gonna take a bit longer. Sure hope i get them done by 6:00, I think they will as they are at 120 now and its only 2.5 hours into smoke. Hope that helps you out


----------



## stilldoggy

Update from yesterday.  SUCCESS!  Two things for others to learn from though.  Total time was 7hrs and 30 mins.  Outside temp never got above 45 but no wind.  my dumb a%% also set the temp on the smoker to 150 and forgot so I was into an hour of pre-heating when I realized it.  Filled the drip/water pan with a pitcher of water and cut in 2 honey crisp apples and 3  oranges.  Filled the bowl with a half/half mixture of apple wood chips and the cherry wood dust.  Took my thermometer, and this is where is sorta screwed up, and placed into the breast but did not get it deep enough.  At around 5hrs and 40 mins I got the signal the bird was at 165 but then just to make sure I placed the probe into a different place and whoaaaa only 145!!!!!  So I had to wait an additional 2+ hours to get the right temp.  But in the end no harm no "foul" as it came out perfect and everyone was very happy with the results.


----------



## mballi3011

Well Beretta I would Spatchcock the bird for faster smoking. That is easy all you have to do is cut the back bone out. Then just lay the bird flat out and it will smoke faster. cause after all the main reason that it's not recommanded to smoke a bird much bigger then 10-12lbs is the 4-hour rule. That's 40° to 140° in 4 hours after that you run the risk of bacteria starting to grow. I personally don't want to mess with it myself.


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad it all worked for you. Nothing better than satisfied customers!


----------

